# Homemade 1oz. Jigs



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Had nothing to do today, so I made up these little guys. Just wanted to show them off.










Not too bad!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

looks good, you pour and paint the heads yourself?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

No, I just tie them. I would like to learn how to pour the heads though


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice looking jigs, I see that you used a little flash in some. I started tying pink jigs (2 oz.) with the clear flash last Spring. I had pretty good luck with them catching Cobia.

I am trying something a little different, I am putting together a spread bar to use with my downrigger for trolling jigs. I usually move to deep water this time of year and spend more time trolling. 

I would appreciate anyone experience in using spread bars or daisy chains with a downrigger.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Were did you get your jig heads and supplies?

Charles ( Pensacola)


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i get all mine from here....from jig heads up to 16oz egg molds

http://www.do-itmolds.com/category.aspx?c=1


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

They look great. Very nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now, I just grab a handfull of jigs at GBBT. I like to get all of the supplies at Bass Pro.


----------

